# Swedish: Att de bara orkar, våra storkar.



## okcomter

Vad betyder 'Att de bara orkar, våra stokar'??? (ur Lasse Åbergs film Sällskapsresan)

Och är det ett känt citat så alla förstår när man säger det? I så fall, vilken situation kan man använda raden? 

Tusen tack på förhand!!


----------



## spruceroot

"Att de bara orkar" betyder ungefär: *"Herregud, jag förstår inte hur de orkar"*. Orka = _att klara av / att ha energi till._ Det är ett uttryck som är vanligt i svenskan. Man kan också säga *"Att de orkar"*. 

Exempel: Ett barn har spelat fotboll hela dagen. På kvällen spelar hon fortfarande, och hennes mamma säger till hennes pappa: "Att hon orkar!" 

Jag har inte sett Sällskapsresan, men jag tror att de säger "våra storkar", vilket antagligen är någon sorts smeknamn.


----------



## okcomter

TACK!!!!! ^^


----------



## Åvävvla

It's sort of a running gag to call honeymooners _Storch_ the less impressive _Stork_, hence "att de orkar, våra [S]torkar". And no, I wouldn't say it's a famous quote as such.



spruceroot said:


> Jag har inte sett Sällskapsresan...


----------



## spruceroot

Åvävvla said:


>



Haha. Ja, man kanske borde ta och göra det.


----------



## AutumnOwl

_Storkar_ i det här fallet kanske syftar på det gamla talessättet att det var storken som kom med barn.


----------



## LilianaB

I think it is a saying similar to: If pigs could fly.


----------



## spruceroot

LilianaB said:


> I think it is a saying similar to: If pigs could fly.



I don't know the context of the original sentence (as I haven't seen the movie), but I very much doubt that it would have this meaning, since that describes some sort of impossibility, and it doesn't fit here. Can you explain how you mean?


----------



## LilianaB

I think both phrases express impossibility. I don't know the movie, however.


----------



## JohanIII

Jag kan heller inte få det till någon omöjlighet.

I filmen uttalas frasen när en av Storcharna gör gympa, så det finns ingen bakomliggande mening egentligen. Det bara rimmar.
Det drivs hårt med det efternamnet i filmen, så det finns en uppsjö av referenser och varianter &c.


----------



## BlueSuede

I've seen the film and happen to remember how these Storkar were dressed. (Correct me if I'm wrong...) The situation was about some girls who were dressed in very tight trousers together with Canadian Goose jackets (it this the correct name?), hence they had a very Stork-like appearence.

But as JohanIII mentioned, there were some with the name Storch too, perhaps they joked about them.


----------



## bicontinental

JohanIII said:


> Jag kan heller inte få det till någon omöjlighet.
> 
> I filmen uttalas frasen när en av Storcharna gör gympa, så det finns ingen bakomliggande mening egentligen. Det bara rimmar.



I see... in other words,  'att de bara orkar' refers to gymnastics...something like _'[incredible, incomprehensible] that they have the energy [to do gymnastics]_. I'm not sure I understand the connection with this and "if pigs could fly", Liliana.




LilianaB said:


> I think it is a saying similar to: If pigs could fly.


----------

